# Incra table top arrived , now the fabrication part



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys I received my Incra router table , the 27" by 43" version. , and I have it laying on the table saws extension to put into perspective what it may look like in terms of size .
One issue is the table is 1-1/2" thick which is going to create a problem as the bolts will not go threw a vertical side like the factory extension does . The factory extensions top is 3/4" thick with vertical maple sides where the bolts fasten threw . Where the bolts go threw they end up very close to the underside of the factory extensions top . 

I think I'm going to buy some aluminum angle iron and elongate some holes so that the angle can be adjusted height wise on the TS fence , and then just screw the angle iron to the bottom of the Incra table . Btw I was going to build a torsion box underneath for added support . 
Or kibosh the table saw idea altogether and build a router table underneath . 
(But I was hoping to do that in the winter when I have time ) 




There is going to be an inch gap between the table saw fence and the Incra table on the front and rear as the depth of the fence rails is 29" and the Incra table 29" . This should provide room for an angle iron though 




I could buy the Incra table saw support hardware , but I almost think it's not going to be big enough seeing as the Incra table is two inches less in depth .
I suspect I'd be better off making something simular .

http://www.amazon.ca/INCRA-TSRTHW-R...ie=UTF8&qid=1407807287&sr=8-72&keywords=Incra


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Build a table. Putting a router in a table saw is tantamount to bending over to play basketball. Unless your short and have no room. You have plenty of room dad.

Al


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> Build a table. Putting a router in a table saw is tantamount to bending over to play basketball. Unless your short and have no room. You have plenty of room dad.
> 
> Al


Al I think that's the answer . I'm tempted to put this back in the box for a future time when I have less projects on my hands . In the mean time it could collect more parts like the lift and fence .
I was going to use the table saws fence for now if I did in deed install into the extension , but I'm having second thoughts .
Best case scenario I really wanted a router table on my table saw and to build a separate router table .
On a positive note , I took a straight edge and the incra table appears to be straight . It's heavy to , built like a tank !


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

RainMan1 said:


> Al I think that's the answer . I'm tempted to put this back in the box for a future time when I have less projects on my hands . In the mean time it could collect more parts like the lift and fence .
> I was going to use the table saws fence for now if I did in deed install into the extension , but I'm having second thoughts .
> Best case scenario I really wanted a router table on my table saw and to build a separate router table .
> On a positive note , I took a straight edge and the incra table appears to be straight . It's heavy to , built like a tank !


I've been looking at that table on and off for some time, and while I may be wroing, Ithink that it in intended to go into a stand alone table. Incra sells a set of legs for it I think, but you could sure build your own, and in the end, it would be a better set up, just my opinion. My Incra router table does fit between the rails on thr TS LS system, and while it is alright, I would prefer to have the table that you just bough in it's own cabinet or in the legs or stand that Incra sells, Let us know what you finally decide to do.

Jerry


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Such tough decisions to have to make.
Yep, been there.

I figure, if I just keep building things, I will just have to move!

P.S. That is some prime router real estate!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I really want both guys. A router on my TS and in the future a separate RT . 
I think I'm going to figure out a plan and put this first one in the extension, as it looks like such a.vast amount of space wasted . 
I think I have a plan with wood instead of aluminum to mount it 


Jerry you are right as this version is for a router table . The table saw ones are very similar but are 28" deep which is still not enough for my saw . I am going to build some side pieces to hold this one in place. I can't see why having a little hurdle like having to fabricate parts to make this one fit being a real issue . 

Later on I want to buy this same Router table top and build from there down just like Brad . I want a table that's a heavy weight when she's done . Ideally I'd like to get two of these tables side by each and out do Brad lol


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well the more I think about this I am to the point where instead of working on making this fit the table saw , just mount the Incra plate in the saws factory extension . I pretty much want it for free hand stuff like the round off bit so I don't really need the miter slot .

Then I'll use this Incra table for a future separate router table . Kind of seems like a waste mounting such a nice RT top into the saws extension for what it's going to be used for .
I think I'll pack her back up in the box and start collecting more parts .

I promise these are my final thoughts


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> I think I'll pack her back up in the box and start collecting more parts.
> 
> I promise these are my final thoughts


Wisdom prevails!

I am collecting parts for the assembly table but Rockler shipped today and Woodpeckers should ship Friday, if they can catch up with their back log.

I am so ready to start making sawdust again.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good looking table. Look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Good looking table. Look forward to seeing what you come up with.


I have to say I was impressed by it's weight , the things a tank ! My luck it will bend during storage


----------

